# Miley Cyrus: Fast nackt bei Billboard Music Awards



## beachkini (24 Mai 2012)

​
Dass Miley Cyrus ihr Image des braven Mädchens hinter sich gelassen hat und sich dagegen sträubt, als Vorbild für junge Mädchen zu stehen, ist nichts Neues. Immer wieder sorgt sie mit ihren Outfits, ihrer immer dünner werdenden Figur, Drogenkonsum und Parties für Aufsehen. Vom netten “Hannah Montana”-Image ist längst nichts mehr übrig. Auch bei den Billboard Music Awards erregte ihr kaum vorhandenes Outfit die Aufmerksamkeit der Gäste und der anwesenden Fotografen. Alles, was Miley Cyrus anhatte, war ein weißer Blazer, der gerade noch über ihren Po reichte. Darunter schien die junge Sängerin nichts zu tragen und so blitzte auch ihr Busen unter dem Jackett hervor. Einen Preis für das schönste Outfit des Abends gewinnt die 19-Jährige damit sicher nicht, aber für eine Schlagzeile in der Klatschpresse gibt es kaum etwas Besseres.

Schon vor einigen Wochen tauchten Bilder von Miley auf, die vermuten ließen, dass der ehemalige Teenie-Star auch gerne mal “unten ohne” auf die Straße geht. Oben ohne, zumindest ohne BH unterm Shirt, sieht man Miley mittlerweile recht häufig. Einen Preis gab es für Miley bei den Billboard Music Awards nicht. Das verwundert aber auch nicht, denn musikalisch brachte die Sängerin schon lange nichts Neues mehr auf den Markt. Stattdessen konzentriert sie sich auf die Schauspielerei. Ihr aktueller Film “LOL” startet am 31. Mai in den deutschen Kinos.

Die Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...wards-las-vegas-20-05-12-x146-update-5-a.html


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2012)

ich hätte ihr noch mehr - also weniger  - zugetraut  :thx:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (24 Mai 2012)

super outfit, ich weiß gar nicht, was die kritik soll....


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2012)

das wird mal ein richtig heißer Feger


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Mai 2012)

finde die Kritik absolut berechtigt, gerade ihr Magerwahn ist doch sehr auffällig und bedenklich - Das Outfit ist ganz ok, finde ich jetzt aber auch nichts Besonderes. Ohne BH, das macht doch jede zweite, bei den Verleihungen geben sich doch die bitchen teilweise echt die KLinke in die Hand, bis der Arzt kommt...


----------



## laika84 (24 Mai 2012)

Die Leute ham echt Probleme, ich finds schön anzuschaun....


----------



## Zeus40 (25 Mai 2012)

Q schrieb:


> ich hätte ihr noch mehr - also weniger  - zugetraut  :thx:



Nur Geduld...  Das kommt sicher noch... :thumbup:


----------



## Actros1844 (6 Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## TobiasB (8 Juni 2012)

Fast nackt das sind einige Schreiber hier auch aber in der Birne


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

Solange eine Frau einen geilen Body hat, kann sie sich gar nicht oft und weit genug ausziehen. Alt und hässlich werden sie dann von alleine. Miley ist einfach geil!!


----------

